# The Decline of al-Qaeda?



## TH15 (Aug 5, 2011)

I did a search and nothing came up- so hopefully this isn't a repost. I find Michael Scheuer's points of view to be pretty fascinating. Just wondered what you guys thought of this.


----------



## QC (Aug 5, 2011)

Some interesting points there, but a bit late to reverse the Carter Doctrine. As for intervention in the ME, European powers have been there for some time on and off over the past hundred years, the US less so and over a shorter period. What Sheuer says about leaving the emerging democracies in the ME to sort themselves out is wise IMO. But the Isreal stance is questionable and I can't see occurring. The two articles below are interesting as well and take a different view of the same subject.

http://blog.inc-intel.com/2011/06/al-qaedas-new-video-message-of-defeat.html

http://www.economist.com/blogs/baobab/2011/06/jihad


----------



## TH15 (Aug 5, 2011)

QC said:


> Some interesting points there, but a bit late to reverse the Carter Doctrine. As for intervention in the ME, European powers have been there for some time on and off over the past hundred years, the US less so and over a shorter period. What Sheuer says about leaving the emerging democracies in the ME to sort themselves out is wise IMO. But the Isreal stance is questionable and I can't see occurring. The two articles below are interesting as well and take a different view of the same subject.
> 
> http://blog.inc-intel.com/2011/06/al-qaedas-new-video-message-of-defeat.html
> 
> http://www.economist.com/blogs/baobab/2011/06/jihad


Thanks for those articles. I never can find things to read like that. Just out of curiosity, why don't you think the Israel stance is questionable? Do you mean in a sense of we won't abandon them?


----------



## Manolito (Aug 5, 2011)

QC as you know I have been studying and I thought I was just starting to understand and Dr. Scheuer comes along and says none of us understand. His whole thought appears to be fix our oil supply and sit back and let the Muslim worlds work it out among themselves and Israel.
Is there any hope this could happen?
TH15 thanks for the post I appriciate it. This subject leaves me unsettled in knowing if a person wants to die for a cause they will find a way to be successful.


----------



## TH15 (Aug 5, 2011)

Manolito said:


> QC as you know I have been studying and I thought I was just starting to understand and Dr. Scheuer comes along and says none of us understand. His whole thought appears to be fix our oil supply and sit back and let the Muslim worlds work it out among themselves and Israel.
> Is there any hope this could happen?
> TH15 thanks for the post I appriciate it. This subject leaves me unsettled in knowing if a person wants to die for a cause they will find a way to be successful.


No problem. There's a bunch of solid interviews he does on Youtube. Every one of them is worth watching. Certainly makes you wonder about the things Big Brother has been telling us..


----------



## QC (Aug 6, 2011)

It's 0033 kilo so It comes with a rider. But the west is IMO absolutely correct in not getting involved in the Arab Spring. From our POV it's a trifle unaffordable and from theirs, esp Libya they look to their colonial past and understand that to get the west more involved would create more problems than it solves. Sheuer is correct but skims over isssues that have more depth than can be covered in a sound byte.


----------



## TH15 (Aug 6, 2011)

Interesting. I've been watching Obsession: Radical Islam's War Against the West...and now I am back to square one, like Bill said. Very complicated..


----------



## is friday (Aug 25, 2011)

TH15 said:


> Interesting. I've been watching Obsession: Radical Islam's War Against the West...and now I am back to square one, like Bill said. Very complicated..


I just watched this as well. Kind of dated ('06) but quite interesting. I had never connected the similarities between Nazism and radical Islam.


----------



## QC (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh yes. The radicals haven't been sighted in Libya in the melee there, so far. Though I would imagine that being more of a radical than Gadaffi would be difficult but not impossible.


----------



## TH15 (Aug 26, 2011)

QC said:


> Oh yes. The radicals haven't been sighted in Libya in the melee there, so far. Though I would imagine that being more of a radical than Gadaffi would be difficult but not impossible.


Actually I just saw yesterday where a guy is calling himself one of the leaders of the rebels and he apparently has ties to AQ and some other radical Islamist group. I'll post the link, if there is one, when I find it. I saw it on Fox News.


----------

